# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Sunset resort

## russ&pam

How do you book this resort.Im having problems🙁

----------


## zeus

You can book directly with the hotel or use negrilonestop.  The Mermaid room is awesome as is the hotel, owner and staff.

----------

